# 'freestyle' techniques?



## satans.barber (Apr 1, 2002)

Boo 

I've been reading a lot of the syllabusses (syllabi?) for other clubs on the Internet today, and I've noticed on a lot of them there have sections that say 'Freestyle Techniques' and then a load of names such as 'B1aPdK or 'B1bPdK', which seem to appear on all different belts.

I've honestly never heard of these, it's not something we do..what are they? Am I missing something good? We don't do any of the forms either (told you we were break away...!), I though I might learn some of those for completeness' sake, Dennis Nackord's site seems to have most of them (although not Long #8 which I wanted).

Ian.


----------



## tonbo (Apr 1, 2002)

Boo, yourself!!

If memory serves, that system of freestyle techniques is from the "Infinite Insights" series by Ed Parker.  I confess that I am not so well versed in that area, as I am still trying to get some of the other stuff to stick with me....10 years and a black belt after buying my first books, and I am still just a beginner...

Anyway, it is a system assigning initials to "tools" i.e., a back knuckle might be "Bk", a snap kick "Sk", etc.  It is putting together a list of simple techniques, tools and targets, together as examples to be used.

Sorry to be so vague, but that's a start.  Let me get my books from home, and I can give you a better description.  (Now I know what I am going to read tonight... )  Or maybe someone else can give you a better idea sooner.....

Peace--


----------



## Kirk (Apr 1, 2002)

We have those in our curriculum as well, but they hadn't been
taught.  I asked my instructor what they were, and he described
them to me ... pretty much in the same way as tonbo.  He said
we don't do them anymore because we graft techniques and
do multiple attack drills early on, which in his opinion serves a
better purpose than the freestyle techs.


----------



## AvPKenpo (Apr 1, 2002)

We use those types of refrences for sparring drills.  Such as 1aWKbks  1=Nuetral bow  WK=Wheel Kick  bks=Backknuckle strike.

Michael


----------



## Rainman (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *Boo
> 
> ...



Yes, in my world they are important for a myriad of reasons.  2 are the rearangement concept and equation formula.  B1a is a grab and punch to the head.  That can be prefixed and suffixed so now you have r (round kick) B1a (grab and punch to the head) H Heel palm jab.  So now we have rB1aH, the base move (B1a) has now been prefixed and suffixed.  Lots and lots of information there.  Infinite insights 5 shows the basics.  

:asian:


----------



## Chiduce (Apr 2, 2002)

This type of motion in my system of kenpo is just called it's original name of jiyu kata. This is formless freestyle motion is derived from our 5 animal fists plus the  inclusion of the eagle's talon. The kicking motions are added in developing various stomp kicking and kneeing concepts which are combined with the animal fist strikes and blocking to produce street fighting analogies. There is also suffixing and prefixing used to assist in creating unlimited variations of street combative conceptual methods against violent aggression. In this manner, the tall defender can overcome the short; the short overcoming the tall. The weak overcoming the strong etc, and vise-avi. This reveals to the strong his/her strong points and weak points for actual violent confrontation so that each can use the animal fist srtiking which works for them only! Say, the leopard uses not only the leopard's paw/fist srtike effectly but is good with the eagle's talon and snakes spearhand. So, the spearhand can transform into the leopard's fist /paw to the side of the neck. Which in turn can transform into the eagle's talon to rake or gouge or put out the eyes; or just tear the eye muscles which will then transform into a finishing thumb to the eye inverted leopards paw to the trachea, etc, etc,. Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## WilliamTLear (Apr 10, 2002)

Chiduce,

The freestyle techniques that you are making a reference to are not "formless freestyle motion". Where did you get that idea?

The freestyle techniques in Ed Parker's Kenpo are *prescribed* combat maneuvers which teach the practitioner an invaluable amount of information. First and foremost is the *"how to aspect"* of initiating action in a fighting scenario.

Respectfully,
Billy Lear


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 10, 2002)

Do you think the kenpo schools that don't teach this are leaving out an important part of American Kenpo?


:asian:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Apr 10, 2002)

Yes. By not including the freestyle techniques in it's curriculum a school is teaching defense, but not offense as it relates to Kenpo. The freestyle techniques, by design, formulate the offensive techniques in a serious practitioners arsenal. Leaving them out creates a considerable deficite in a student's understanding of the complete system.

Sincerely,
Billy Lear


----------



## Chiduce (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *Chiduce,
> 
> ...


 So, what you are saying here is that it is not Ed. Parker's "formless freestyle motion"? Because that their evidently is a particular set of motion from which you would start from or a particular form from which you would start from? I ask this because that Soke Durbin says that these basic concepts are the same. He used the example of Bruce Lee's founding of Jeet Kune Do. He stated in his article that Lee founded JKD from the practice of jiyu kata (modern form of it). This okinawan freestyle concept is suppose to be the ancestor of all formlessness in motion! Your comments here sir. Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## kenpo3631 (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chiduce _
> 
> * So, what you are saying here is that it is not Ed. Parker's "formless freestyle motion"? Because that their evidently is a particular set of motion from which you would start from or a particular form from which you would start from? I ask this because that Soke Durbin says that these basic concepts are the same. He used the example of Bruce Lee's founding of Jeet Kune Do. He stated in his article that Lee founded JKD from the practice of jiyu kata (modern form of it). This okinawan freestyle concept is suppose to be the ancestor of all formlessness in motion! Your comments here sir. Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce! *



The definition of formless = 
form·less 
Pronunciation: 'form-les
Function: adjective
Date: 1591
1 : having no regular form or shape
2 : lacking order or arrangement
3 : having no physical existence
- form·less·ly adverb
- form·less·ness noun 

The Ed Parker free style techniques do not follow this definition. They are taught from a nuetral bow, (primary fighting stance) and DO have a set arrangement, ie. B1aBk, etc. I think someone previously iterated the they are shown to show the "Equation Formula" ie. Prefix, Suffix, Add, Delete, etc. and this is true as well as what Bill stated.

From what you have written it looks to me that you are describing "spontenaety" rather than formlessness.

Respectfully,
Kenpo3631:asian:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Apr 11, 2002)

Your post is absolutely 100% correct! I don't think Chiduce studies Ed Parker kenpo... because he obviously doesn't know what the Freestyle Techniques in American Kenpo are. (I always thought the name "Freestyle Technique" was a little bit of an oxymoron though. LOL!)

Thanks for your support, even though you were just posting on the facts as you see them.

Billy Lear


----------



## Chiduce (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *Your post is absolutely 100% correct! I don't think Chiduce studies Ed Parker kenpo... because he obviously doesn't know what the Freestyle Techniques in American Kenpo are. (I always thought the name "Freestyle Technique" was a little bit of an oxymoron though. LOL!)
> 
> ...


 Your are right; I'am not an American Kenpo Practitioner! I have a webpage; if you would have clicked on the www, you would have known that. Yet; my question was answered a bit. Still, the neutral bow is just the stance. I don't think that you guys exactly understand the what Soke Durbin meant by okinawan term "Jiyu kata or freestyle technique". Anyway i'am not trying to start any hype; it is just that there seems to be two different definitions for basically the same thing. In physics a force basically a force, Here, there seems to be two different Freestyle techniques with each from a different orgin! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## WilliamTLear (Apr 12, 2002)

"Oh my dear brother Nimbsy! I have sinned against my brother Nimbsy! I should be punished! They need to take me away and flog me for I don't deserve to be with decent people!"

:shrug: Billy Lear


----------



## Zoran (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *"Oh my dear brother Nimbsy! I have sinned against my brother Nimbsy! I should be punished! They need to take me away and flog me for I don't deserve to be with decent people!"
> 
> :shrug: Billy Lear *



Okay, I feel left out. Who's Nimbsy?


----------



## Kirk (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zoran _
> 
> *Okay, I feel left out. Who's Nimbsy? *



If memory serves correctly, it's actually "Noomsie" ...
the nick name of Sardo Numspa, very powerful, evil man
sent here by Satan to kill The Golden Child , the bringer of compassion.


----------



## Zoran (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## brianhunter (Apr 15, 2002)

I have studied under Sibok Tom Kelly and we have alot of fun with the freestyle tech. Yes you are missing out!! Its great to build techniques in developing some offense and thinking about different weapons and targets! I think the infinite insights talks about them some i dont know which book


----------

